# We Could Use Some Help. Newly Adopted Badly Matted Bunny



## wearingtaci (Jun 22, 2012)

Our family just adopted a very sweet,but very badly matted young jersey wooly. He is covered in large tight mats,but the worst is his entire rear is covered in one HUGE mat that is to the skin. I grew up showing(and of course grooming) Old English Sheepdogs,so grooming and mats are nothing new to me. I can break up the smaller mats,but the rear mat is beyond brushing out. I tried to work it out,but bunny's skin looked very irritated from all the pulling and brushing.
Is it possible to shave a bunny? I know it isn't ideal,but at this point I don't see any other option


----------



## caustin4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes it is possible to shave bunnies. I would highly suggest doing that because trying to brush mats out can cause the skin to tear off. The rabbits fur will grow back and he will be much more comfortable.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, that's probably the best option, especially when you know how to get it done.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are not familiar with shaving a rabbit you may want to get a vet to help you. Their skin if pretty fragile, but I know that some members on the forum have done it with success.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with Alma. The skin is very thin and tears easy. You should seek a vets help. Avoid a dog groomer cause they are not trained to groom such delicate skin.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 22, 2012)

We had a little french angora rabbit shaved. My feeling is sometimes you pay a vet so that you don't have to pay one later. That way they can check out his ears, nails and toenails at the same time.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 22, 2012)

Shaving is really the best option. You won't be able to cut out the mats with scissors without risking serious cuts to the rabbit. Clippers are pretty safe if you know what you are doing and it is harder to cut the skin. 
You do need to find someone who knows what they are doing. Rabbit savvy vets are usually good. Dog groomers who know rabbits are also good. If you can find a breeder who deal with Angoras, they would also be good and should have the tools to help you out. 
Most bunnies are not too stressed by shaving I find. It is less painful they trying to brush out the matts and doesn't take too long (maybe an hour or so depending on the groomer and the matts). While they may look pretty stupid right after, they do feel much better and it grows back, about 3 weeks after is when they really start to look good.


----------



## wearingtaci (Jun 22, 2012)

I will be looking for someone experienced with grooming rabbits this weekend. He is such a surprisingly sweet bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

ray: and we want to see pics too!


----------



## LindseyG (Jun 23, 2012)

Poor guy, if I was closer I would definitely shave him for you. I hope you find someone to help him. It can't be comfortable being that matted.


----------



## wearingtaci (Jun 23, 2012)

I have spent my morning calling every groomer with a vets office in a 30 mile radius of us. One groomer was willing to try,but has never shaved a bunny before. Most of the people I talked to didn't even understand "matted to the skin"and insisted you don't shave rabbits.

I looked around online and couldn't even find any breeders of longhair rabbits around us. I feel pretty defeated,but we can't leave him like this. I was brainstorming,what about if I tried to get the worst mat out with a ladies bikini area razor(the kind that run on batteries)?The rest of him I could use my A5s on,or the much smaller clippers that I used to shave between the pads on dogs feet?
Or if anyone else has any better ideas. We are in southwest Michigan and would be more then happy to pay someone with experience that could make him more comfortable


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 23, 2012)

I think if I were you I'd do what I could with the clippers you have. If they work near dog's feet pads they should be good on sensitive skin.

Have you called shelters who have rabbits what they do in this situation? You can find the ones with rabbits on petfinder.com or adoptapet.com. They surely have dealt with this situation at some time.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 23, 2012)

I found a few websites for rabbit breeders in your area (or at least close by states), you will have to contact breeders too. Don't limit yourself to just long haired breeders, you can ask the club president if they can recommend anyone. There may be someone who has the tools and knowledge, but just doesn't have those breeds.

Michigan Rabbit Breeders: http://michiganrbc.weebly.com/ Also links to clubs in the area, seems to be a state wide site, but does have a breeder listing. 
Michigan State Rabbit Breeders Club: http://www.msrba.net/index.htm There is a show this weekend, so you might be able to go check it out and actually ask people if you are close enough. It probably isn't a good idea to take the rabbit as people would not being clippers to a show and would not really have time to do the job. It would also be more stressful for your rabbit with all the people and rabbits around. 
Illionis Rabbit Breeder Association: http://www.nordickrabbits.net/default.htm You would have to find some that is closer to you. 

You could ask a local 4-H or FFA club. While you might not want a kid doing it, they might have more access to tools or be able to help you out of know of someone who can. 

A rabbit or other animal rescue might be a good idea to contact. They might be able to do it for you and know someone who can. 

I would be careful using anything not designed for animals. Shavers for humans can cut more easily and do cut close. I use a #10 blade and that does the trick without going too short. The clippers I have cost around $200 I think. Cheaper ones at stores like Walmart tend to not be good quality and you would be lucky if they lasted to just get the matting out, but it might be an option if you can find nothing else.


----------



## LindseyG (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have a5 clippers those should work fine, i use them on my angoras. Pull the skin tight when you shave and use a 10 blade.


----------



## wearingtaci (Jun 27, 2012)

Azumrill was shaved today. The worst mat was on his rear and had to be shaved very close to the skin,the mat was so bad it was bruising his skin
It took 2 groomers 1.5hrs to get him done,and cost me $90,!
However he is now a mat free bunny and I'm sure he is so much more comfortable


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh I am so glad, I would learn how to do it and keep him short for the summer, either that or get a really, really good brush. Bet he feels way better.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 27, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you got it done, even if it was a tad on the expensive side. I am sure he is much happier now, even if he is naked. 

If you keep up with the grooming, then you should not have to go through it again. You can use scissors for uncomplicated trimming. I don't think Jersey Woolies really need to be trimmed, they should moult out the coat but you will have to brush or blow it out to keep it from matting.


----------

